# Valve stem extensions



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

O.K. boys and girls. This week's quandry is...
I need 3 1/2" stem extensions for a Chicago concealed shower valve. The stem has a square end and my Chicago rep says they don't make extensions for that stem. Everything else I've found is for round stems and looks like the set screw is too far back to adequately fasten to the stem. This is for a high use area, so I need something that will hold tight.
All thoughts and suggestions welcome.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The rep is right. Chicago does make longer stems but not 31/2".

Why the ext? new wall?


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Replacing pushbutton metering valves in outdoor showers. Rep said the valve would fit the bracket, and it does, except for the short stem part.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

pipefighter said:


> Replacing pushbutton metering valves in outdoor showers. Rep said the valve would fit the bracket, and it does, except for the short stem part.


only thing you can do is take more of the wall out to get the valve closer to the finish side of the wall so the stems will reach far enough to get the handles to fit,that about all you can do.


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

There's no wall to remove. The valve is in a steel enclosure on the beach. There must be some way to extend the stems, I just haven't thought of it yet.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

pipefighter said:


> There's no wall to remove. The valve is in a steel enclosure on the beach. There must be some way to extend the stems, I just haven't thought of it yet.


probably gonna have to build a wall in front of the old steel wall and put a new faucet in that wall,for those extensions,it would have to be something made to fit the stem and the handle,and if they don't make it,it wont work,rigging something will never hold up in that rough and tumble place


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A machine shop can fab up what you need

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

is this a new install? what was there before?


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

time to contact a welder


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

pipefighter said:


> There's no wall to remove. The valve is in a steel enclosure on the beach. There must be some way to extend the stems, I just haven't thought of it yet.


 I extended it ounce using flat washers ,and bought a longer screw,or o rings don t quite remember,maybey concept might work for you


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

ROTOR KING said:


> I extended it ounce using flat washers ,and bought a longer screw,or o rings don t quite remember,maybey concept might work for you


I remember now used o rings to keep back the handle with a longer screw just enough for handle to grab stem


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

X 2 on the machine shop. Heck, they can even make them as sturdy as you'd like. Brass is real easy machining as well, broaching the female side will be a breeze. Just bust out your crayons and make them a shop drawing!


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

With shower valves too far in the wall if you are unable to remove tile Etc in the past whats worked for me is loosening the screws that fasten the valve in place and putting wedging behind it to push it out more. Even if its a little looser so you can get stem and trim started, after tightening the flange and handle on it will usually get pretty sturdy. But this may not be at all applicable to your situation just my 0.02


----------

